# need more bass



## benfur (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok so here is what I have mb quarts 6 1/2 up front mb quarts 4 in the rear and a 10inch bazooka for my sub. The front and rear speaker are powered by alpine 240 and the sub is running off a alpine m500. This is in a 2007 chevy silverad excab classic. I'm happy with the my front and rear speaker I just need more bass. I'm limited on space I need a small box to fit under the seat. Should I build a box and if I do what sub should I use I'm needing a sub that my alpine will push. I like my bazooka but want it to thump harder could i replace the sub thats in my bazooka with a better sub would that make it hit harder? Please let me you know what I can do to get more bass using my alpine amp. I would hate to spend more money on a amp when I already have one. Let me know thanks


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

there are a few things you can do... check to see if anyone makes an enclosure for a ten that will fit under the rear seat... if not i would raise the rear seat 2-3 inches and build you a ported enclosure for your ten inch.


----------



## chevyaddict83 (Dec 11, 2010)

Are you willing to build your own box? Sundown sa-8 ported would ne pretty sweet. I'm doing a build up in a 96 silverado, and will be running sa-8's off 2000 rms.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

chevyaddict83 said:


> Are you willing to build your own box? Sundown sa-8 ported would ne pretty sweet. I'm doing a build up in a 96 silverado, and will be running sa-8's off 2000 rms.


2k rms for 1 SA-8? or multiple? 

Tuned to? 

Kelvin


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> 2k rms for 1 SA-8? or multiple?
> 
> Tuned to?
> 
> Kelvin


he said SA-8's so multiple.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Could you add another bazooka?

Otherwise, A couple of the SA-8's,DD1508's , Hell even the JBL GTO 8's (4 of them would be ridiculous) would work. OR a multitude of 10's that are on the market.

You will just have to get creative and build/purchase a box and like mentioned above, raise the rear seats.


----------

